
Show HN: Bell+Cat – A database in your browser. Saves to Google Drive - gsvclass
https://bellpluscat.com/
======
gsvclass
I'm really into being organized at work. Also a fan of using the cloud for
everything. I keep my files in Google Drive and use 1Password for keeping
track of all my accounts.

What I don't enjoy is using a separate service for every little thing. One for
todo's, a different one for CRM, etc. Also not a fan of spreadsheets. I just
can't get them to do what I want. I was looking for something simple like a
database in my browser. Something with tables and columns that I could
customize to fit my use-case. I'm a bit of a builder so I built it. It's
exactly what I needed and use it daily to organize everything.

Will do a little write up soon on how I use it for a personal CRM with my
exported Linked contacts. It's really easy to use the "Import" function to get
my data into Bell+Cat

------
franzunix
Can you talk better about which technologies you have used to build it? :)

~~~
gsvclass
It's almost entirely in Elm Lang. I choose Elm since in addition to making me
more productive, I can ensure that Bell+Cat is rock solid and minimizes bugs.

